# From Good, To Bad, To worse.



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

A new story about a betta who lives a sad life. ):

I was so happy. Living in a 20 gallon aquarium, I had places to hide, warm water, and plenty of fish to swim with. One day, I heard my person, who was about 18, talk about moving. She loved fish, and was very smart. But one day, I was taken out of my 20 gallon with all of my friends and stuffed in a 10 gallon. 
A month later, I was down-graded to a 5 gallon. I hated the lack of space, and I never saw my other friends. My keeper gave less and less attention to me, until I was put in a one gallon with some gravel, and no filter. I was fed my 7 pellets a day, but no more. I got zero attention. 

Let me know If I should keep going!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

yes! I like it so far. (Although I don't think Bettas think of 5 gallons as small lol!)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

(Haha but compared to a 20 gallon...)

Conditions got worse from here. I was only fed 3 pellets and never given waterchages. Eventually, a stack of books were placed in front of my bowl. My water was murky, and I couldn't see a thing. I thought this would be my last day on Planet Earth. I sat at the bottom and slept, thinking I was going to die. Suddenly, My water moved and I was being lifted! Her mom was yelling at the tall, girl, with her feet propped up in a table. I watched as a net swooped me out of the water. I was placed into clear water, and I was put into the big machine that brought me here. 
When the machine stopped, I was put on a shelf with other bettas. I was sold! I flared at the betta next to me, but he just watched and said, "Give it u, kid."
"What?" I asked.
"I know, your just scared. Your at Petco. You were sold because your owner didn't want you." 
"How Do you know?" I asked. 
"Same reason I'm here. By the way, I'm Boe"
Boe was old, and probably wouldn't live much longer. I knew that, but I didn't want to believe it. I sat at the bottom of my cup. Suddenly, a boy who was atleast 15, walked up, and picked up Boe and I. Was this a new home?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

great story is this story real ?


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Short... 

but strangely adorable and I want to read what happens heh... 


(Normally never gives out writing compliments since he's a stuck up creative writer currently working on a novel called 'The Forest of Recollection')


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol ^

Thanks guys! No, this is not true, just making it up as I go! 

***REALLY GOOD CHAPTER AHEAD, IMHO!!***

The boy picked us up and put us in the cart. I also saw a female betta in the cart with us. The boy checked us out and put us in the big machine that took me home and brought me here in the first place. When I got home I saw a HUGE 55 gallon tank, with sand, places to hide, plants, caves, and plenty of other fish. But when I looked up at where I was, I saw a white room with green shelves, and hundreds of fish supplies with Saltwater fish food and freshwater fish food. I looked down and saw a huge rectangle, but In a ditch in the floor. I saw Boe, and the female betta. I notice 3 other female bettas, but they were on a different shelf. Suddenly, the massive tank was put into the ditch and filled with water. I saw 2 clear plastic walls go in the middle of the tank. 
I was dumped into the tank first, and the I saw Boe go in. I swam next to all of the other fish in my 18 gallon half. I swam through caves, plants and eventually started building a bubblenest. Suddenly, I looked out of the glass to see 15 people staring at me. I flared at them, but they pointed and laughed. I swam over to Boe, and asked him, "Where am I?" Boe talked with a deep, slow, southern accent. "Why, son, your at the aquarium! I hear this place has sea turtles, dolphins, and lots of fish!" I could hardly believe it. 
I was being pampered!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Would y'all like me to go on?


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I did a happy dance and landed on a rock. I noticed Boe floating at the surface. From my angle it looked like he was just sitting there. Suddenly, he flopped over on his side. I screamed, and swam up to his lifeless body. He twitched and said, "See you later, kid.'' He flinched, then died. I rammed the divider, and attacked it I just couldn't bare to see his body. Depressed, I went to sleep. When I awoke I had 55 gallons of freedom. I was so sad, still, but my space kept the sadness away. I was home. Home at last.

*THE END*


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Great Story! Keep Going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

It's over, but I can write more stories later.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

DormDrax said:


> Short...
> 
> but strangely adorable and I want to read what happens heh...
> 
> ...


Same here... I'm always into MY novels and I only ever give compliments if the story is just awesome


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

LOL! Sorry I didn't notice the THE END


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha, thats okay.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice story.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

great story! i wish more bettas would go to aquariums. >w>

;A; the part with Boe almost made me cry! uh-oh.... i am crying. ;A;


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:thankyou:

(It will be okay! You will live! lol)


----------

